# Sad news:  Shell's Seafood Restaurants in Orlando closed



## sfwilshire (Sep 3, 2008)

From another bboard:

 All Shell's Seafood Restaurants in Orlando Closed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know a lot of DISers liked to eat at Shell's Seafood, and was surprised to see on the news today that all their Orlando locations have closed, as of today  

From local news:

Another restaurant chain in the Orlando area is shutting down and filing for bankruptcy. Most Shell's restaurant employees found out they were out of a job when they showed up for work Wednesday morning.

Employees told Eyewitness News all three locations in the Orlando-area will be closed. When Eyewitness News called the corporate office, an employee said executives were too busy to talk because they were working on a press release.


I've never eaten at one of the Orlando locations, but I have in many of the others. My last visit to the one in Tampa, I thought the prices had gone up a lot. Maybe that's what put them under.

Sheila


----------



## Jestjoan (Sep 3, 2008)

You scared me with that title...........


----------



## grest (Sep 4, 2008)

Jestjoan said:


> You scared me with that title...........



Me too!
By the way, we have a Shell's here in Ocala, so take a drive up the road from Orlando and visit ours.  Oh, and I'll join you if I can
Connie


----------



## icydog (Sep 4, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> From another bboard:
> 
> All Shell's Seafood Restaurants in Orlando Closed
> 
> ...



Sheila, can you please change the title of your post. JLB is a tug member and it is frightening to see his name on a title like yours.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Scared me too, and I have been out of touch with JLB lately, so I was worried something happened to Jenny.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 4, 2008)

*Some not closed*

ST Pete Times says they are closing 8 of 22 restaurants.  

Nancy


----------



## Detailor (Sep 4, 2008)

grest said:


> Me too!
> By the way, we have a Shell's here in Ocala, so take a drive up the road from Orlando and visit ours.  Oh, and I'll join you if I can
> Connie



According to yesterday's Orlando Sentinel article http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-shells-seafood-closes-090308,0,6296282.story other locations included in those being closed are Ocala, Winter Haven, St. Petersburg (the last one that I went to), Holmes Beach and Fort Myers.

The article said that 10 Shells restaurants affected by the company's bankruptcy will remain open (these include Daytona Beach, New Symrna Beach and Melbourne).  Four other restaurants somehow aren't included in the bankruptcy filing and will remain open.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 4, 2008)

Try FishBones (not Bonefish) or The Oceanaire


----------



## grest (Sep 4, 2008)

Detailor said:


> According to yesterday's Orlando Sentinel article http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-shells-seafood-closes-090308,0,6296282.story other locations included in those being closed are Ocala, Winter Haven, St. Petersburg (the last one that I went to), Holmes Beach and Fort Myers.
> 
> The article said that 10 Shells restaurants affected by the company's bankruptcy will remain open (these include Daytona Beach, New Symrna Beach and Melbourne).  Four other restaurants somehow aren't included in the bankruptcy filing and will remain open.
> 
> Dick Taylor



Yep, it's true...just found out at work today.  Bummer!


----------



## timetraveler (Sep 4, 2008)

the one farthest one out on Hwy 192 in Kissimmee had become a dump.  The last time we went in....we turned around and walked back out.   

Now I know why they had let it turn into a dump.


----------



## silentg (Sep 13, 2008)

Bennigans also closed abruptly in Orlando.  I think the 192 location in Kissimmee is still open.  Shell's was getting run down on 192, there have been many other restaurants in that area (near Osceola Mall) that have closed in past few years. Tony Roma, Perkins, Hooters, Winghouse (burned down)  On Osceola Parkway they have built a new shopping area called the LOOP. Lot of stores and restaurants there and also a Regal Cinema. The Loop has taken lot of business away from the Osceola Mall area, which has been going downhill since the 90's.  TerryC


----------



## gretel (Sep 14, 2008)

I heard all Bennigans went out of business.


----------



## grest (Sep 14, 2008)

Ours in Ocala closed.  As did Hops.  What's going on here?
Connie


----------



## Detailor (Sep 14, 2008)

grest said:


> Ours in Ocala closed.  As did Hops.  What's going on here?
> Connie



I think it's the economy.
Typically in a down economy businesses that are marginal have more difficulty getting business loans to stay afloat and bankruptcy and/or closures are often the only choice.  And it's magnified in areas that are reliant on tourism when fuel prices go so high so quickly.  People really are starting to make vacation decisions based on fuel costs and other associated travel costs.  That's just creating lower numbers for a lot of businesses in the hospitality category.  Watch for possible shake out coming up in the lodging sector, too.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Nancy (Sep 26, 2008)

*Rest closing*

The rest of the company owned Shells closed yesterday.  The only remaining ones are individually owned and two are in Tampa, one in Melbourne and one in Sarasota.  See this articles:  http://www.tampabay.com/news/business/article825744.ece

Nancy


----------

